# Niche zero - answer to all my dreams



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Is it just me or is the Niche going to be an example of a product that we can't believe didn't exist before it did?

Here's the problems I have I can't wait for it to fix:

2 grinders - 1 for caf, 1 for decaf - what a faff and expense

Beans going stale in the hopper - oh my the hot weather made this so much worse

Not being able to swap beans - having to get through a hopper full of a bean I'd love to change

Beans going hot in the hopper as I have it too close to my machine as space is at a premium

Any others? Brexit? Ah don't go there


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've also been reliably informed that around Christmas, if you polish it very carefully, a genie appear and grants wishes.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> I've also been reliably informed that around Christmas, if you polish it very carefully, a genie appear and grants wishes.


Cure my poor prep perhaps!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

kennyboy993 said:


> Cure my poor prep perhaps!


Totally...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You forgot getting an almost exact weight out of what you put in....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> You forgot getting an almost exact weight out of what you put in....


Ah Yes of course!

I have plans of having about 5 different coffees in, all in vacuum containers - and just choosing what I or a guest feels like having at the time...... heaven


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah Yes of course!
> 
> I have plans of having about 5 different coffees in, all in vacuum containers - and just choosing what I or a guest feels like having at the time...... heaven


Exactly what I was thinking Kenny


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

you will be able to make Videos too....


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yep we'll all be making videos and after a few weeks all reminiscing about the days we had to cope with non zero-retention grinders at home...... the dark ages.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> you will be able to make Videos too....


That second video made me a little dizzy!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah Yes of course!
> 
> I have plans of having about 5 different coffees in, all in vacuum containers - and just choosing what I or a guest feels like having at the time...... heaven


It is going to be great, kennyboy993









I know this is a lighthearted banter but . . . You will still need to dial your beans in - all 5 different ones! Of course, you know this!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It is going to be great, kennyboy993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah good point Mildred - it won't be like coffee by numbers will it...

I'd need to get to know the bean, note down grinder settings for each etc - compensate for ageing, ambient temp etc.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Honestly if there is ever a motto to live life by it "If it's too good to be true, then it probably is"

But then there is also "The exception proves the rule"


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Yeah good point Mildred - it won't be like coffee by numbers will it...
> 
> I'd need to get to know the bean, note down grinder settings for each etc - compensate for ageing, ambient temp etc.


To be fair you gotta do that now anyway (just with less beans on the go at once). At least with the reported retention of the niche you'll be wasting less beans dialing back & forth.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> To be fair you gotta do that now anyway (just with less beans on the go at once). At least with the reported retention of the niche you'll be wasting less beans dialing back & forth.


Exactly.

And if there's a bean you know already and bought it a few times before you just know where to set it at and how to tweak it as the days run on past roast date.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Is the grinder not out already ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> Is the grinder not out already ?


No.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Meanwhile the luddites amongst us will strugglle on with the grinders that they used to make 'back in the day'


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

The biggest attraction for me, assuming it's a valid replacement for a Mythos, is the space saving and not having to tweak the timer for new beans to get a certain amount. Neither of these are major problems by any stretch but a smaller single doser that was actually meant to be a single doser appeals a lot


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

GingerBen said:


> The biggest attraction for me, assuming it's a valid replacement for a Mythos, is the space saving and not having to tweak the timer for new beans to get a certain amount. Neither of these are major problems by any stretch but a smaller single doser that was actually meant to be a single doser appeals a lot


I can see space saving being a big factor for many. Fortunately I'm allowed my own chunk of kitchen real estate


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

working dog said:


> I can see space saving being a big factor for many. Fortunately I'm allowed my own chunk of kitchen real estate


This one (along with all the other magic, life improving, problem solving capabilities the Niche has) is a biggy for me!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jonnycooper29 said:


> This one (along with all the other magic, life improving, problem solving capabilities the Niche has) is a biggy for me!


I have enjoying using various different commercial grinders but the relief (when the Monolith arrived) of having a small, kitchen friendly grinder really did feel so good


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

I am so excited about this. For all the reasons above plus my new kitchen is finally being fitted mid September - the White Niche is going to look perfect with my new white units.

Of course I haven't backed it and am on a spending moratorium at the moment (unless it's kitchen" or bathroom stuff) and it will realistically be next year before I can seriously think about spending money on more coffee equipment, but..... Still excited!

" A coffee grinder counts as essential kitchen equipment, doesn't it?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

My Mazzer Major is going nowhere! I love it too much.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Kitkat said:


> " A coffee grinder counts as essential kitchen equipment, doesn't it?


 No....no not really. Unless you are single....then it might


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> No....no not really. Unless you are single....then it might


I'm not single and managed to persuade my other half that it most definitely was essential.. it was easier once I mentioned the kitchen aid that she so desperately wants


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am sure a couple will appear on here after the initial love in has settled down.

Knowing coffee folk, its never the case that 100% are happy with the gear 100% of the time.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps...perhaps not. I had the E92 on the counter for a month and then it succumbed to the Niche and went into storage....but perhaps I am easily pleased.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

working dog said:


> Meanwhile the luddites amongst us will strugglle on with the grinders that they used to make 'back in the day'


Which means they'll become 'retro' adding value to them!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps...perhaps not. I had the E92 on the counter for a month and then it succumbed to the Niche and went into storage....but perhaps I am easily pleased.


Hasn't DFk ordered one ....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasn't DFk ordered one ....


I was hoping that guy in Liverpool has, wait long enough and it will be free


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

jonnycooper29 said:


> I'm not single and managed to persuade my other half that it most definitely was essential.. it was easier once I mentioned the kitchen aid that she so desperately wants


Good job it boasts zero retention and your other half grinding peppercorn through it will not affect your brew







.

Jon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasn't DFk ordered one ....


Two


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Two


This pains me,haha


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Two


Dibs


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Two


That's really going all in isn't it...


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Two


One for each foot.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dibs


You all had the same chance that I did


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> You all had the same chance that I did


Double dibs


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Does it annoy anyone else when they occasionally say eXpresso in the Niche promo vids?


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 25, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> No....no not really. Unless you are single....then it might


I am single and the cats are prepared to sacrifice some kitchen counter space if I increase their pocket money.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jonnycooper29 said:


> Does it annoy anyone else when they occasionally say eXpresso in the Niche promo vids?


No it doesn't really bother me..try meditation or Gregorian chant, it might help.


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> No it doesn't really bother me..try meditation or Gregorian chant, it might help.


Gregorian chant... If you refer to pop-versions - those are only annoying. If you mean something like the Benedictine Monks of Chevetonge Abbey - that *might *help ;-)


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Dunt bother me either...........


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Is it just me or is the Niche going to be an example of a product that we can't believe didn't exist before it did?
> 
> Here's the problems I have I can't wait for it to fix:
> 
> ...


So @kennyboy993 was it the answer to all your dreams?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> So @kennyboy993 was it the answer to all your dreams?


I'd say it is Dave.

Funny thing is it does it with such little drama it's almost like not being able to single dose properly is the dark ages.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

In time, you won't give it a second thought...it becomes invisible and as you imply, looking back it makes you think...why didn't anyone do this a long time ago.

I must admit to still weighing the output to 0.01 of a gram, but just for fun....I really only need to weigh what I put in...this alone is a huge difference compare to using a grinder with a hopper or a more conventional commercial grinder..


----------



## mikemaddux (Sep 24, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Is it just me or is the Niche going to be an example of a product that we can't believe didn't exist before it did?
> 
> Here's the problems I have I can't wait for it to fix:
> 
> ...


I don't understand. If the beans are going stale in the hopper, then why don't you stop storing them there and add only the weight of beans you want to grind? Just having a hopper doesn't mean you have to store beans in it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

mikemaddux said:


> I don't understand. If the beans are going stale in the hopper, then why don't you stop storing them there and add only the weight of beans you want to grind? Just having a hopper doesn't mean you have to store beans in it.


Depends which grinder you're talking about. Most on-demand grinders work considerably better with a weight of beans. The grind consistency (PSD) goes all to cock and usually the last shot or two comes out way too coarse. Trying to single dose an OD grinder kind of misses the point anyway. The best compromise is to use a tube with a fairly small quantity of actual beans, and use a weight such as a steel ball or a tamper to supply the necessary pressure.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Depends which grinder you're talking about. Most on-demand grinders work considerably better with a weight of beans. The grind consistency (PSD) goes all to cock and usually the last shot or two comes out way too coarse. Trying to single dose an OD grinder kind of misses the point anyway. The best compromise is to use a tube with a fairly small quantity of actual beans, and use a weight such as a steel ball or a tamper to supply the necessary pressure.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Like this one?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Inspector said:


> Like this one?


How come the clear tube lets us x-ray through the white paint? Quite the showpiece!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Dylan said:


> How come the clear tube lets us x-ray through the white paint? Quite the showpiece!


To speed up a computer rendering you can limit the amount of bounces a ray takes in both refraction and reflection calculations.

That's what it looks like when you set the value too low.

Call it an error in the matrix...


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Hasi said:


> To speed up a computer rendering you can limit the amount of bounces a ray takes in both refraction and reflection calculations.
> 
> That's what it looks like when you set the value too low.
> 
> Call it an error in the matrix...


I don't understand any of that









Are you Austrian by birth, or just living there? Your English grammar is excellent, much better than mine and I've lived here all my life.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

İts nothing to do with reflection or xray or rendering







that white bit on top is a magnet stuck on to that steel rod







) so its two pieces. Just a coincidence that the angle of the photo shows it that way, couldn't find another easy solution to pull the steel rod when refilling


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

cold war kid said:


> Your English grammar is excellent, much better than mine and I've lived here all my life.


HASI is a very quick learner as I recall







.......... remember 'H'?.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

xpresso said:


> HASI is a very quick learner as I recall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DYI you mean? 



cold war kid said:


> I don't understand any of that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If my grammar is excellent but not understandable, well, still a FAIL  

As it's the unwritten rule around here, I'm taking the opportunity to let the thread drift off the shores of OT... I'm as Austrian as can be, however, studied in the UK, usually babble my daily dose of work English, hang about FCUK quite some time, and, last but not least, I'm a British classic car enthusiast reading up that stuff in its original language, as well 

Cutting the corner on the topic, I've tried single dosing with a Mazzer Mini electronic, erm, didn't really work well for me, even with a tamper up the chute. But each to their own, seems like many a folk doing it


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

xpresso said:


> HASI is a very quick learner as I recall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM 03/06/2018







.

Jon.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

xpresso said:


> PM 03/06/2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yes...


----------

